# Running SDU in reverse



## MakoTako (Oct 5, 2017)

Are there any aftermarket reverse pumps like the LDU ones for SDU haven't found any. Other option external pump configuring?


----------



## FJ3 (Jun 2, 2020)

Or modify the original pump: https://openinverter.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=1728


----------



## BlueHorizon (Nov 27, 2018)

You mean like this? https://zero-ev.co.uk/product/tesla-large-drive-unit-replacement-reverse-drive-oil-pump/?v=499e9b7f0755


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

There are so many posts on this topic. Did you bother to look?


----------



## AusS2000 (Jul 9, 2021)

BlueHorizon said:


> You mean like this? https://zero-ev.co.uk/product/tesla-large-drive-unit-replacement-reverse-drive-oil-pump/?v=499e9b7f0755


Like that, but S rather than L.

That product is for the LDU (Large Drive Unit). The OP is after similar for an SDU. And so am I.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

There is at least one topic on this already









Tesla Small Drive Unit Mounting


Hi, I am currently working on a build plan to mount a Tesla Small Drive Unit to the rear of a Landrover Freelander 2004 V6. The plan is to have about a possible 200hp from the motor. Problem is the space at the rear allows me to only mount it back to front meaning since speed in the reverse...




www.diyelectriccar.com


----------



## AusS2000 (Jul 9, 2021)

You'd think with all this interest someone would develop a product...


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Do it


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

BlueHorizon said:


> You mean like this? https://zero-ev.co.uk/product/tesla-large-drive-unit-replacement-reverse-drive-oil-pump/?v=499e9b7f0755


Sure, *like* that, but *for the SDU*, as the original poster clearly asked:


MakoTako said:


> Are there any aftermarket reverse pumps like the LDU ones for SDU haven't found any.


----------



## BlueHorizon (Nov 27, 2018)

_Redacted as a courtesy to brian_


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

BlueHorizon said:


> I was asking if he was looking for a similar unit. There was no need for your salty remark.


There was no need to tell someone who said he was aware of the LDU reverse pump and needs an SDU pump instead that there is an LDU reverse pump. I suggest that you try reading the post to which you are responding.


----------

